# 1st, 2nd and 3rd tier projects



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, I know a few of you have big extensive collections of 'to be done' kits. Usually you work on the ones to like best the most, unless you're held up by some technical problem. Those would be your 1st tier models. Then you had the kits you're not as interested in or because of continuous problems your now LOSING interest - the second tier models. Then........well you have those 3rd tier kits. The lil cheap kits you buy to see 'how good' they are, or maybe because it isn't something you normally build, THOSE are the third tier kits. 

Do any of you pick such an interesting or cool 3rd tier kit that you start doing more? 

Well, I got a few of them Hawk "Frantic Cats" beat-nic kits. I sure am gonna have fun hand painting all those wild patterns n stuff on all the pre-"Mod" clothes. Think Maynard G. Krebbs and the ilk. 

Yesterday I ordered a bunch more. Gonna make a late 1950's/early '60's Coffee Lounge Diorama.

I'll just start another tier........unfinished 3rd tier kits. I'll call it tier 4.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm...interesting concept. I wouldn't say I classify the kits in my collection in the same manner--haven't put that much thought into it, actually. The majority of kits in my collection are there simply because I like the subject. I do have a few that fall into the "why did I get this one?" category, but that's generally due to faulty memory; I know there was a good reason for getting them at the time, but I've subsequently forgotten what that reason may have been. The only kits I've lost interest in would be those that were such a pain-in-the-*** to put together that it stopped being fun...I'll get back to 'em someday.

As far as the "Frantic Cats" series, I have at least one of each, along with the "Silly Surfers" and "Weird-Ohs" kits. They're fun kits that can allow modelers to pursue the hobby without having to deal with the rigors of building the more super-detailed kits like Polar Lights' 1/350 Refit Enterprise or Fine Molds' Millennium Falcon.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I have not really thought of it like that before either. I DO have kits that I sit back and say, "what did I get this one for?" For the most part I have come to accept that I will never build one of everything that I own so I just pick something different out of the pot every once in a while.

That is cool that you are taking time to get to the 3rd tier kits and bring them to the foreground. 

I happen to be a big fan of the Frantics, weird-ohs, frantics kits as well as all of the other kits that you can throw in that catagory. You must post your WIP pics of the coffee lounge....it sounds REALLY cool!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I started thinking about the "Coffee Lounge" idea a little more myself. I thought about what would be on the walls? Commie stuff? Cuba related? Would it be a place with those beat poets n stuff? Lenny Bruce? Paul Desmond? Peter Paul & Mary? John Coltrane! Anyway, I'm leaning more towards music and away from politics. I also think I'll need to hack up a few sets of the dancing couple so I can have a dance floor. Perhaps some LED "Spotlights" hidden in the set for actual Illumination??? Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

3RD TIER ----- Further thoughts.

I realize I do these 3rd tier kits as a way of stalling, while I think about how to proceed on more important projects.

Here's my list (reaches across several different hobbies)

TIER 1

4 foot Jupiter 2 from straight fiberglass hull to working copy of SPFX model.
Model railroad-to the point of mainline track complete
Mobius Seaview
Proteus-Wilco - Started, sanding and filing continues.
Complete conversion of HO engine fleet to DCC
Mobius Chariot
PL 1/1000 TOS Enterprise
1/48 YF12a w/aftermarket cockpit
1/48 DC-3
1/48 B-58
1/48 SR-71
1/72 XB-70 with photo etched details


2nd tier

Sequin RC Tug boat
1/144 Lockheed Constellation and GIANT PREYING MANTIS hanging dio
Glencoe Space Station
Galileo Shuttle
Comet Fireball XL-5

3rd tier
Weird-oh's / Frantics etc.
3 stooges
AMT Falcon with interior, plus a bunch of extra falcon parts to add the extra gear to cut-away version!
Free Flight Balsa scale models
Various Star Trek and Star Wars stuff with little possibility of being built.

tier 4

huh?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here,s mine: 
1st tier: eveything I have to build 

2nd tier: everything I want to build 

3rd tier: everything I eventually sell :freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

For me, I pretty much classify them as;

1st tier: Irwin Allen/classic SciFi ships (including the Comet Fireball XL-5)

2nd tier: Figures (PL Capt. America, LM Robot B-9, Judy Robinson, etc.)

3rd tier: Real space & historical (X-15, U-Boat, Hindenbug, Titanic, Ford Tri-motor, etc.)

If I get burnt out on any one kit, I happily work on a different one. Likewise, if I'm thinking about a different unbuilt kit during the work week, that's the one I'll devote my "free time" to come the weekend. 
And I'm happy to say that all 40+/- kits that I have in boxes awaiting construction are ones that I want to build and keep for one reason or another.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

What are you gonna do with your Fireball XL-5? On the sled which you'll "get" to scratch yourself, or on a stand or a Diorama. Doing it new or old and decrepit? I might even do mine as the "Perfect" version. Thats why THAT model is in 3rd tier. 

My 2 foot Jupiter 2 is in 3rd tier right now. I'm just too lazy to install the brackets that support the models flying wire system. Basically It's 2 pieces of thin Aircraft grade plywood glued to either side of the landing gear walls and a block of hardwood glued in between. The hardwood block has to be positioned precisely against the hulls inside. I had to remove everything to do this. The blocks have small holes drilled thru them and a brass tube slid thru the wood block and thru the vacuform hull. the tube sticks thru the hull JUST to the point of being level with the outer skin. The brass tube protects the plastic from deforming when the model is rolled from side to side suspended on it's stand. The model is suspended by thin steel wire as used by control line model airplanes. I measure off 20 feet three times. I put small copper tubes on one end and crimp a loop of the wire thru it. The loops clip over screws in the side of the block of wood. this supports the model by the main deck, not the upper hull. the upper hull is just held in place by gravity. The 3 wires go to a wire supported gimbal which is controlled by mechanical methods. The lights and radio controlled servos and related stuff are powered by on board nicads, and simple battery cases loaded with highly expendable Super-Heavy Duty AA's I use for the motor that spins the lights and "V" thing in the bubble. I use a 9V battery for the 6 LEDs I light the underside of the "V" with. I have 6 more in back of the scrim lighting the crew sillouttes. I have a 1000mAh Pack powering the servos (3 Futaba S-33, 3 Futaba High torque Ball Bearing)
After the supports are done, I have to add alignment somethings(no clue yet) for the feet, so they won't hang during gear cycling.
After that, touch up paint, reinstall window, reinstall lights and rotational mechanics, put in new batteries power up the old girl and take a bunch of video. Then it's retired. The radio gear removed to the 4 foot model, and continue...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

...seems simple enough...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

If my first tier project is a scratchbuilt locomotive I haven't started yet, I'm working on a related third tier project now. Over the last couple days, I've fabricated two brass cowcatchers for an HO-to-Sn3.5 loco conversion.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

I can buy the concept of teirs, but in reality it doesn't work that way for me. The truth on the ground is that I finish more of what would be pidgeon-holed as 3rd tier projects. I think this is because they hold less emotional weight than the 1st tier stuff which "I just have to get _right!_" I would say that nearly everything I have posted with Cult or SSM, with the exception of my Narcissus, are 3rd tier kits that I didn't care enough about that I noodled with them too long to ever complete. Maybe I'd finish more, if I cared less? :freak: It kinda works though.

John O.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I see what you're saying, you just want to get those "3rd Tier" kits out of the way so you can focus on the "top dog" builds when their turn comes up. Come to think of it, that makes perfect sense!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

I often refer to them as "inbetweeners". Ya know, the kits you do _in between_ the serious subjects to give yourself some limited gratification. I guess it's telling if the "inbetweeners" are the only models I ever finish :drunk:

John O.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

John O GETS THE PRIZE!! 

Actually, I did finish 3 *** THREE *** projects from years ago in the last weekend. One was just FINDING the hands to the Robby that will hold up Altira... I replaced valve gear on a Lifelike Y3......, and I re-attached the bubble parts for BOTH polar lights B9's.

Oh, and installed a SoundtraXX Digital Command Control decoder and speakers in my N&W "J"..... Good running start. 

I got some more Hawk kits to goof round with. I don't care if ya see a seam on these kits. I do think you have to be clever with the clothes patterns and styles to really bring out the character. 

Today I "Hard Targeted" the completion date of the mainline on the model railroad as Memorial day. Uh huh...........The 36 table leg assemblies need to be designed and parts made. But after it's up n running...........WHOA!


----------

